# The Home Made E-Caller.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The coyote population is exploding in the east. Many are now trying to hunt them to kleep the population down.
*I want to point out I did not start this building but a fellow on Predator Masters did.
His user name is SDHandgunner *.

All Ihave did is up date the price of the things you need from Radio shack and give you an Idea of the size of the cup.

So here we go. 

Since there seems to be a lot of interest in building an Electronic E-Caller I think this post will save some time in the long run. To start with I am no expert, but have been building E-Callers for the better part of 10 years. OK so maybe I am too cheap to buy one, but to be totally honest I guess I have yet to find one with all the features I want in a pre-made Caller. For the first several years I would build one, use it and then as I was using it I would figure out a way to make it better. For the most part this meant more compact. Sonce of the ones I have built were from ideas shared by guys that also enjoy putting these types of callers together, while other ideas were out of despiration to make the units more compact. I have used Cassettes, CD's, and finally MP3 Players for the sound source (and yes even used one of the Boom Boxes a time or two). 

To start with you'll need an Amp. I have found the little Radio Shack Amp (part #277-1008 = $12.99). I have experimented with this and other amps and dollar for dollar this little amp works, provides all the needed volume for about 90% of the calling you'll ever need, and the 9 Volt transistor Battery seems to last forever (provided it is not left on when not in use for days on end). 

This little Radio Shack Amp actually is in a small plastic housing and there is a little 2" speaker inside the housing. The first thing I do is to remove the amp circuit board from the original housing. Next (through trial and error) I find the sweet spot on the volume control (on off switch volume control) at which the volume does not get any louder by turning the volume past that point, but rather just increases amp hiss/noise. I then remove the volume wheel from the volume control and hot glue the volume control in a fixed position. 

Since we have disabled the On-Off Switch on the amp, we need to wire in a separate On-Off Switch (Radio Shack #275-1565 = $2.59 ea). I also like to wire in a small LED Indicator Light to help in not leaving the Amp turned on when not in use (Radio Shack #276-084 - $1.99 ea). One wire from the LED Indicator Light and the Red Wire from the Amp Circuit Board get soldered to on terminal on the On-Off Switch. 

The positive lead from the new 9Volt Battery Connector (Radio Shack #270-325 = $1.99 per pck of 5) gets wired to the other terminal of the On Off Switch. The negative wires from the new Battery Connector, Amp Circuit Board and LED Indicator Light all get soldered together. 

That is about it for wiring. Depending on how or what you choose to mount your amp in (I use either a Radio Shack Project Enclosure #270-1805 = $3.79 or an insulated Coffee Mug) you may or may not need a couple of 90 degree adaptors (Radio Shack #274-372 = $3.99 each. The 90 Degree Adaptors are needed for clearance to get the speaker and patch cord (that goes between the amp and the sound source) plugged in inside of the coffee mug. 

Next is the patch cord to go between the Amp and the Sound Source (Radio Shack #42-2497 1' patch cord with 1/8" Stereo Plugs on each end = $4.29) and the sound source. You can get a premade 6' patch cord also if you need to have the sound source farther away from the amp. 

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The size of the cup could be a little smaller than the one I found.

Driving down the interstate and Kare says there is one of those big coffee mugs you been looking for. At the next exit I did a U turn and went back to where she saw it.
Wow it is a big one and best of all it is free.










The lid is 4 inches across inside the lip.










Thank you who ever lost it.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

this is the price list as of April 2009.

Radio Shack parts price update. 

I went to Radio Shack last Friday to buy part for my home made E caller. 
Here is a price up date. 

Radio Shack items parts list 

Radio Shack #277-1008, Mini Audio Amplifier/Speaker = $12.99ea 
New price Michigan, $14.99 

Radio Shack #275-1565, SPST Soft Feel Push on Push Off Switch = $2.59ea 
New price Michigan, $2.79 

Radio Shack #276-084, LED Indicator Light for Amp (fits 3/16" hole) = $1.99ea 
unchanged 

Radio Shack #42-2387, 6 Foot Patch Cord 1/8" Stereo Plug on each end = $4.99ea 
New price Michigan $7.49 
****Radio Shack #270-325, 9V Snap Type Battery Connectors (Pkg. of 5) = $1.99ea 
I got the new tuffer type part number 270 324 $2.69 *

***When I opened up my AMP case there was a 9v battery connecter inside.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

the wireing diagram.










The radio shack amp.



















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Painting the cup.

Ruffed up the surface with sand paper 320 grit. Then sprayed the first coat of Krylon fusion for plastic textured shimer. Let it dry and did a second coat.










I like how it came out, the first time. did some more with a lighter color.

Had to wait on the speaker that got back ordered. I cancled the order as I didn't have any more time to fool with it as it became Bee Keeping time.

I ordered the speaker from these folks yesterday for $7.99and $6.00 shipping.
http://www.altex.com/Speco-5-Weatherproof-PA-Speaker-w-Plastic-Base-White-SPC-5P-P141247.aspx

I'm useing a I pod shuffle as it has not got a LCD to freeze up in the cold as a sound source.
You could use a old walkman tape player, a portable CD player or any number of cheap MP3 players and even some cell phones.
I am going to do my next one with a used Nokia 6085 I have on hand.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Load your sounds from here.

http://www.varmintal.com/coy5-20.htm


 Al


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

I really appreciate your showing the e-caller. It's too cold for me to hunt them at the moment, so I will build one of these. Any ideas on cheap mp3 players?


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Alleyooper--excellent post! That looks so simple even a caveman can do it-lol. That means even I might have a shot at building one. Anyway-good information and instructions. Thanks. TnTnTn


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

OK, E. CALLER. Don't have my glasses on. Thought it said E COLLAR. Was wondering, how big is that guys dog?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I've seen MP3 players here for less than $30.00. During Christmas there were even some small MB ones for less than $20.00.

You don't need a lot of room. I use a 20 miniute & a 16 miniute loop and a couple of the small squeek files.

Those guys in SDAK are hunting them and it is colder there than inside a deep freeze.
Were talking in the 35 to 50 below wind chill range. And the youtes are hungery so come to the call well till they been shot at or spooked off and learn.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Finally finished mine.





































Krylon stone coat paint medium gray and light tan.

 Al


----------

